# a l'encop



## ryba

Bon dia.

L'expressió _a l'enc__òp_ s'utilitza en occità des de Gascunya fins a Provença (_ar encòp_ en gascó pirinenc). Fa temps ja, la vaig trobar al meu _Diccionari de la llengua catalana_: 

*encop*

 [alteració fonètica de _en un cop_ per dissimilació vocàlica i consonàntica]

 Mot emprat en l'expressió *a l'encop* _loc adv_ Alhora.,

però un tarragoní m'explicà que no s'utilitza en català general. Tot i així, googlejant-la, trobo força pàgines de Catalunya Nord, però també n'hi ha de Girona, Barcelona, etc. Creieu que són parlants de la zona septentrional que l'hi usen o és més pancatalana del que pensava? És bo de disposar d'un sinònim d'_alhora_, no? 

Gràcies i records!


----------



## aclaparat

"a l'encop" no em sona, però sí "al mateix cop".


----------



## Francelho

"A l'encop" no s'utilitza, ni es coneix, en el català central. És provençalisme que ha passat al català del nord: Al Conflent, al Rosselló... Si vols un sinònim per a "alhora" tens un de molt clar: "al mateix temps"; i fins i tot "ensems", encara que aquest és literari...


----------



## ryba

En _Llengua històrica i llengua estàndard_ de Joan Veny s'esmenta _a l'encop_ entre els rossellonessismes que Pompeu Fabra proposà incorporar a la segona edició del _Diccionari general_ i acceptats per la Secció Filològica del IEC. La definició fornida coincideix amb la del nou GDLC, a peu de pàgina hi ha una nota que diu:

Coromines diu a propòsit d'aquesta locució: «Una locució verbal _a l'encop_ 'alhora', 'tots junts' és només rossellonesa [...]; per encàrrec especial de Fabra va ser inclosa en el DFa², encàrrec enviat a l'IEC des del confinament a Prada-Perpinyà, l'any 1947. (…)»

No l'he posada sencera, per més detalls cliqueu l'enllaç.


El que em sembla interessant és que es trobi en textos d'autors no-nordcatalans, textos destinats a un públic ampli.

*>* L'escriptor lleidatà Carles Hac Mor escriu en el seu text _Què és la paraparèmia?_:

La paraparèmia (‘para’: a la vora de la parèmia o contra la parèmia) no té pas bocins. La paradoxa (‘para’: contra; ‘doxa’: l'opinió comuna) només té dos paràmetres similars als de la paraparèmia: la pàgina en blanc i la plena de gargots i tacada d'oli, és a dir, el silenci o l'estrèpit del tumult, el desert o l'eixordadissa del centre de la gran urbs, o bé* tot plegat* *a l'encop*, almenys fins a un cert grau i amb alguna cabriola dialèctica.


*>* Jordi Bañeres, historiador i sociolingüísta català nascut a Barcelona diu a la sessió _La situació lingüística a Eslovènia_ en 1988:

Atesa aquesta correció adversa, els serbis no podien pensar d'enfrontar-se *a l'encop* contra tots els altres grups nacionals (…)

 Eslovènia fruiria dins de Iugoslàvia d'un espai econòmic protegit contra la competètncia estrangera, d'una posició de monopoli en molts productes i serveis. *A l'encop*, el colonialisme intern que Belgrad, en prossecució del seu programa nacional, sotmetia a Zagreb, el _competidor _més actiu d'Eslovknia, beneficiava les classes dirigents de Ljubljana.


*>* El gironí Jordi Colomer i Camarasa, historiador, escriu en _Per una Catalunya catalana_:

No és casualitat que el procés de desnaturalització que viu el nostre país provoqui *alhora* un retrocés del català i un avenç del Pare Noel, que va usurpant el lloc al tió, *a l'encop que* la decisió d'alguns col·legis de no fer el pessebre.


*>* Josep Antoni Triviño escriu al Diari de Girona dins l'article _Balls i firaires a Girona_:

El ball que, tal com el defineix en Pompeu Fabra al seu Diccionari de la  Llengua Catalana, és una successió de passos, salts, actituds executats segons un ordre i ritme determinats, assoleix la democratització, *a l'encop* de tots els estaments de la societat: allí tots són iguals; (…)
 
i, cap a la fi:

(...) quan les ànimes es cansaven de ballar i deixaven la pista molt buida, els músics de l'orquestra feien un cop d'ull al "Mestre de Sales" i *tots **alhora* marxaven a dormir.


Aquesta cita, la poso més pel seu interés estilístic que per raons de procedència (és ben probable que l'autor sigui nordcatalà):

http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergi_Grapes

Noi bastant poc disciplinat, dormidor en la feina, molt ocupat amb els seus invents i màquines (que tenen poc èxit; sembla un "Tornassol" amb poca habilitat), molt més que no pas amb les cartes que hauria d'estar repartint i ordenant. *Alhora*, és afecte a disfressar-se, per exemple de cow-boy. *A l'encop*, també és simpàtic i amable amb la gent que l'envolta; a la seva manera, és un noi trapella i innocent, més que no pas malintencionat.


----------



## ryba

Com explicaríeu l'existència de tots aquests exemples?

Es pot dir que l'expressió és _self-explanatory_, s'entèn de manera intuïtiva, que el catalanoparlant, encara que no la conegui, sempre l'entendrà de manera correcta?


----------



## gica

Grzegorz,
Em sap greu. Potser et decebré, però no ho he fet servir mai. A l'Alt Empordà no ho fem servir. Com dius tu mateix, l'expressió s'entén de seguida, maldament sigui la primera vegada que la veus (o la sents). Expressament uso un _maldament_, per veure si coneixes aquesta paraula.
Si hagués de donar un sinònim de _a l'encop_, el que em surt primerament és _a la vegada_.

Tot i això, he traslladat la teua pregunta a un català del nord, de Banyuls de la Merenda. Si ho ha sentit o fet servir, ens ho dirà.
Salutacions.


----------



## ryba

Moltes mercès per la teua resposta, Gica!!! M'ha servit molt, és clar. Doncs, si tu no l'empres, qui ho farà? Si no es fa servir a l'Alt Empordà, és força probable que no es faci servir a la totalitat del septentrional de transició. Això implicaria que, en efecte, _a l'encop_ és únicament nordcatalana ...i, aparentment, d'alguns intel·lectuals al sud del Pirineu que se l'han apropiada (post #*4*).



gica said:


> Expressament uso un _maldament_, per veure si coneixes aquesta paraula.



No, no la coneixia! De fet, havia començat a cercar-la abans d'haver llegit aqueixa part del teu post, haha. L'acabo de trobar al DCVB d'Alcover, al DIEC no hi era, al GDLC tampoc.

Moltes gràcies!

Una abraçada.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo no l'havia vist fins ara ni tampoc l'he sentida mai.


----------



## gica

_Maldament_ es troba al DIEC sota la forma _baldament_. A més d'usar-se a l'Empordà, sé que es fa servir a Mallorca.
Salutacions.


----------



## l'hereu just

Grzegorz,

Sóc l'amic d'en Gica de Banyuls de la Marenda. Aquest és el tercer cop que intento escriure un missatge, per tant no m'allargaré gaire si de cas tornés a fer figa.

_A l'encop_ és una expressió de la variant rossellonesa del català -pròpia del Rosselló i del Conflent. Sembla que no hagi arrelat més enllà de l'Albera. En tot cas, jo només et puc donar informació tocant als parlars septentrionals de transició de la Marenda i el Vallespir. Als vilatges d'aqueixa zona no fa estrany sentir _a l'encop_ com a sinònim d'alhora. M'han dit que empren l'expressió com a sinònim de _tot d'una_ al parlar de transició de la comarca natural de les Corberes. Per exemple: Vaig posar lo veire sula taula i a l'encop caigué.

Espero que el meu missatge et pugui ser de profit.


----------



## Favara

gica said:


> _Maldament_ es troba al DIEC sota la forma _baldament_. A més d'usar-se a l'Empordà, sé que es fa servir a Mallorca.
> Salutacions.


I a la Marina (PV). Clar que ací baix som tots mig mallorquins, com qui diu.


----------



## gica

Favara, m'alegre cada vegada que trobe una coincidència en el parlar amb els meus germans del P.V.
Salutacions.


----------



## ryba

I jo m'alegre cada volta que veig un nordcatalà als WRF!!! 



l'hereu just said:


> Grzegorz,
> 
> Sóc l'amic d'en Gica de Banyuls de la Marenda. Aquest és el tercer cop que intento escriure un missatge, per tant no m'allargaré gaire si de cas tornés a fer figa.
> 
> _A l'encop_ és una expressió de la variant rossellonesa del català -pròpia del Rosselló i del Conflent. Sembla que no hagi arrelat més enllà de l'Albera. En tot cas, jo només et puc donar informació tocant als parlars septentrionals de transició de la Marenda i el Vallespir. Als vilatges d'aqueixa zona no fa estrany sentir _a l'encop_ com a sinònim d'alhora.



Adiu, Hereu Just, benvingut!!! Voles dir que _alhora_ també s'hi fa servir amb naturalitat, que se percep com a pertanyent al dialecte? Ho demani perquè és pas obvi.



l'hereu just said:


> M'han dit que empren l'expressió com a sinònim de _tot d'una_ al parlar de transició de la comarca natural de les Corberes. Per exemple: Vaig posar lo veire sula taula i a l'encop caigué.



Que interessant. Jo coneixia una expressió un poc similar, emprada en aqueix sentit, mes pas en català sinó en occità: _sul còp_.



l'hereu just said:


> Espero que el meu missatge et pugui ser de profit.



Donques, i tant, és clar, moltíssimes mercès!!! I fins aviat, esperi!


----------

